# Sorry, Conrad



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

I realized that when I described you as a fist with a pointing finger, it didn't come across as I meant it. It made you sound like an angry hand that goes around pointing its accusatory finger at people which is not what I meant. 

Let me try again. I see you see you as a guiding hand pointing us in the direction we need to look to understand ourselves and nudging us when we need a nudge. 

Oh, and the hand has a mouth too that calls us on things we need to be called on.

Am I forgiven? ray:


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Frostflower said:


> I realized that when I described you as a fist with a pointing finger, it didn't come across as I meant it. It made you sound like an angry hand that goes around pointing its accusatory finger at people which is not what I meant.
> 
> Let me try again. I see you see you as a guiding hand pointing us in the direction we need to look to understand ourselves and nudging us when we need a nudge.
> 
> ...


Don't waste one minute worrying Frost.


----------



## SkyHigh (Jun 17, 2012)

I think that we need a fund on TAM for Conrad. I haven't seen anybody who can quickly pinpoint issues on somebody just through text. 

PayPal startup?!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

At least for me, Conrad has been a guiding light in a total sea of darkness. Like the best of friends, he consoles you, tells you what you "need" to know, and sometimes will call you to task on some of your actions.

I am extremely proud to have him as one of my very best friends on here at TAM, and one of my true confidantes!


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Let's hear it for Conrad! 

:allhail:

Thank you for all you do.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

I do not exaggerate when I say that I wouldn't have made THE most necessary steps, I wouldn't have changed what I needed to change, and my marriage wouldn't have stood a chance of surviving, without Conrad. He saved me and possibly saved my marriage. *sniffle*


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Guess I should have listened lol


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

gotta agree. has walked through every tough time with me & couldnt have done it with out him


----------

